# Anyone want to see some mud bog action?



## Windwalker7 (Aug 3, 2014)

I filmed this at the county fair the other night. Sit back and enjoy! I got several other videos of other vehicles on my Youtube channel if you want to see more


----------



## 066blaster (Aug 6, 2014)

Cool


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 6, 2014)

You passed a good time! Ahhhh EEEEEE!!!

I bet it's FUN driving them!


----------

